
The Tiniest Nuclear Plant Is Coming to Idaho - sunnyP
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a31045491/smallest-nuclear-plant-oklo-aurora/
======
donttrustatoms
I'm the cofounder of Oklo. Thanks for submitting this to HN! Feel free to AMA.

